# New Buck!



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

A few days ago I bought a new male mouse, I've named him Denver to go with my country/city names theme. He's the sweetest thing, though didn't stay still very long for me to take some good photos - so these will have to do. I believe he is a Cinnamon Pied.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very pretty.Have you got any plans for him?


----------



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks, Yes I'm hoping to pair him with some of my females.


----------

